# Grandma Lucy's Artisan Question



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

I want to switch over to Grandma Lucy's Artisan dehydrated mix but was wondering something.

The bag already contains the protein, but only looks like there is 10-15 big chunks of meat in the bag. The meat looks like It will run out before the mix does! Is there meat shredded down into flakes too?? Or is the only protein in the bag just the Big Chunks we see? Am I guarenteed to get protein in each scoop I serve my puppy?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I tried Grandma Lucy's a year or so ago and stopped for that reason. I resorted to crushing the dry hunks of meat. That worked but there was still a huge amount of the other dry compared to meat.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The meat is ground into the mix as well as added in larger chunks in the bag so that you can see the meat.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

I just opened the bag and we are trying the lamb...It does kind of look like there are flakes of lamb in the mix including the big chunks. But I could be wrong! 

Plus how should the finished food look? I did everything as instructed but looked way to watered down! Should it be thick or watery? Like mashed potatoes or something like oatmeal or soggy cereal?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Crystal might be better able to answer this question as she retails the product. But when I used it I only added water until I got a mashed potato type of texture.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

Thanks wooflife....after carefully looking at it, it does look like there is ground meat mixed in as well....

any particular reason why you stopped feeding Artisan??


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My dog's didn't really like it. They like a higher percentage of meat in their diet and the Artisan is only about 25%. They are used to 40% +


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I had the bag in my hand and did not end up buying it for that reason. There's huge chunks of meat and the rest looks like dried spices. I once bought Addiction dehydrated raw and even when I followed the instructions it was too watery and my malt was not interested. So that is why I now use dehydrated raw kibble called Cani-source.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I tried the Artisan Lamb for my 3 and they wouldn't eat it. I left it down 15 minutes each time and tried for 3 days. I didn't like the smell of it and it looked really nasty to me so i really can't blame them for not eating it. I was so sure that at least Chloe and Riley would eat it as they are not picky at all. I had such high hopes for the food that i had also ordered the Bison and Venison, but sent it all back. Now it's back to Acana Pacifica in the mornings and Dr. Harvey's Veg-ta-ble in the evenings.


----------

